# New TiVo Logo?



## EpcotEric (Dec 21, 2001)

While browsing another site, I noticed this ad showing a different TiVo logo. Is TiVo rebranding?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Interesting. Might just be a way to save space in a small add and not actually a new logo.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

I have seen the new logo several places also

https://www.facebook.com/TiVo/photo...1427076200./10152578791050178/?type=1&theater

https://www.facebook.com/TiVo/photo...1427076444./10152567784525178/?type=3&theater


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

It is more modern than the TiVo guy - and yet reminiscent of the original logo. I am guessing they are not replacing, but augmenting the logo.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

So the little TiVo guy is going to be like the Cheshire Cat, and fade away except for the smile?


And apparently take the old mixed case style with him.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

unitron said:


> And apparently take the old mixed case style with him.


The new one is mixed case also.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

The little TiVo guy is unprofessional, uncorporate, and un-Wall Street--heaven knows how it came to be chosen to begin with.

I hope it stays around forever.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Mikeguy said:


> The little TiVo guy is unprofessional, uncorporate, and un-Wall Street--heaven knows how it came to be chosen to begin with.
> 
> I hope it stays around forever.


Kinda like the MTV logo back when they still/only showed music videos.


----------



## davidblackledge (Sep 9, 2008)

I didn't even notice it when I saw one of those ads...good catch.

Better yet, I just saw a "brought to you by" on "Morning Joe" where they had a faceless silhouette of TiVo Guy as the only visual with the voiceover. (same as on the front of the Roamio)

He's been broken into two logos. Poor guy.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

dswallow said:


> Kinda like the MTV logo back when they still/only showed music videos.


They've removed the "MUSIC TELEVISION" text from the bottom of the logo, so "MTV" officially doesn't stand for anything now.


----------



## daveak (Mar 23, 2009)

wmcbrine said:


> They've removed the "MUSIC TELEVISION" text from the bottom of the logo, so "MTV" officially doesn't stand for anything now.


How about Miscellaneous TV?


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

wmcbrine said:


> They've removed the "MUSIC TELEVISION" text from the bottom of the logo, so "MTV" officially doesn't stand for anything now.





daveak said:


> How about Miscellaneous TV?


I'm thinking "Meaningless TV".


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

scandia101 said:


> The new one is mixed case also.


No, it isn't. It's in all caps, with a smile under the "V".



wmcbrine said:


> They've removed the "MUSIC TELEVISION" text from the bottom of the logo, so "MTV" officially doesn't stand for anything now.


Same thing with CBS. Apparently it no longer stands for "Columbia Broadcasting System". It just means "CBS", nothing more.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

Mikeguy said:


> The little TiVo guy is unprofessional, uncorporate, and un-Wall Street--heaven knows how it came to be chosen to begin with.
> 
> I hope it stays around forever.


Me too!! I love that little guy. No matter how many times I watch him dancing around in outer space or through living rooms I sing along with him and smile.

Hey, how about they start a cartoon about him? Or have him (her?) have cameo spots on the Simpsons or some other show?


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

replaytv said:


> Me too!! I love that little guy. No matter how many times I watch him dancing around in outer space or through living rooms I sing along with him and smile. Hey, how about they start a cartoon about him? Or have him (her?) have cameo spots on the Simpsons or some other show?


Kind of ironic that this is coming from a user with the screen name of "replaytv", TiVo's arch enemy back in the day, before our lil' guy kicked his butt out of the solar system!


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

gastrof said:


> No, it isn't. It's in all caps, with a smile under the "V".


These are not all caps


CoxInPHX said:


> I have seen the new logo several places also
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/TiVo/photo...1427076200./10152578791050178/?type=1&theater
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/TiVo/photo...1427076444./10152567784525178/?type=3&theater


----------



## daveak (Mar 23, 2009)

harpervision said:


> i'm thinking "meaningless tv".


:d


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

gastrof said:


> No, it isn't. It's in all caps, with a smile under the "V".


If you look at the two uses of the logo that CoxInPHX posted, it appears that the i in TiVo is lower case. One has a red top to the i, suggesting the dot at the top of the lower case i; the other doesn't just suggest it, it clearly has a separate dot.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Looks like a variant on this one.










According to the USPTO, that one was filed for July 28, 1998 but was cancelled May 16, 2009.

I found a couple others that I don't recall seeing which are live.

Filed for September 28, 2012:









Filed for November 17, 2008:









Scott


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

I also found the following.

Unhappy TiVo (filed for on November 5, 1999 but cancelled on February 23, 2014):










The original TiVo? (filed for on August 3, 1998 but cancelled on September 14, 2012) - the "modern" TiVo was filed for on November 5, 1999:










And in case you were wondering what he looked like from behind (filed for on November 5, 1999 but cancelled on February 22, 2014):










They also have trademarks for MIVO and MEVO.

Scott


----------



## EpcotEric (Dec 21, 2001)

I doubt TiVo would allow advertisers (or it's own ad department) to use a logo that is not standard. Companies usually have strict Style Guides that dictate exactly how to use logos, colors, typefaces, and other artwork to maintain a consistent message and protect it's trademarks.

http://www.tivo.com/about/resource-center

I'm guessing that TiVo is probably getting ready for a rebrand, and someone in it's advertising department was using a preliminary style guide that wasn't intended to be live yet.

The "O" in the new logo better represents a current TV screen versus the old TiVo Guy, who is stuck in a CRT, SD world. I will miss the TiVo Guy, but it's also nice to see the TiVo brand mature. Besides, the fun TiVo Guy menu animations from Series 1 boxes have long since disappeared, save for the boot up animation.

It will be interesting to see if the company continues to use the new logo, or if it was just a test.


----------



## MHunter1 (Oct 11, 2007)

gastrof said:


> CBS no longer stands for "Columbia Broadcasting System"


It stands for "see B.S."


----------



## caughey (May 26, 2007)

EpcotEric said:


> the fun TiVo Guy menu animations from Series 1 boxes have long since disappeared


Please tell us more...


----------



## EpcotEric (Dec 21, 2001)

caughey said:


> Please tell us more...


Check out this ancient thread:

http://archive2.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=219982

Apparently the interstitials were pulled before the first TiVos made it to production.

I wish someone at TiVo would dig those up....


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The SDUI actually uses MPEG2 video clips on a loop for the background with the text and the "blue wiener" overlaid on top of it. That's why they could never do the preview window in the SDUI because the decoder chip was being used for the menus. The HDUI is all drawn by the graphics chip, presumably using vector based graphics. So doing things like making the TiVo guy dance would require way more CPU cycles to accomplish.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

EpcotEric said:


> I'm guessing that TiVo is probably getting ready for a rebrand, and someone in it's advertising department was using a preliminary style guide that wasn't intended to be live yet.
> 
> The "O" in the new logo better represents a current TV screen versus the old TiVo Guy, who is stuck in a CRT, SD world. I will miss the TiVo Guy, but it's also nice to see the TiVo brand mature. Besides, the fun TiVo Guy menu animations from Series 1 boxes have long since disappeared, save for the boot up animation.
> 
> It will be interesting to see if the company continues to use the new logo, or if it was just a test.


I disagree that this was inadvertent. I suspect tivo is going to keep both logos for sometime to come. This will become will become the new major brand with the old one staying as a minor brand. They may choose to retire tivo guy completely at some future date - but I can see it living along side te new brand for some time to come.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

HerronScott said:


> And in case you were wondering what he looked like from behind (filed for on November 5, 1999 but cancelled on February 22, 2014):


Why do I find the TiVo-from-behind logo as humorous and appealing? Seems to fit the little guy . . . .


----------



## TerpBE (Jan 23, 2003)

If you see the V as eyebrows, he looks evil.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

TerpBE said:


> If you see the V as eyebrows, he looks evil.


Maybe the lil' TiVo guy is actually one of those aliens in disguise from the old TV series "V"!!!


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

unitron said:


> So the little TiVo guy is going to be like the Cheshire Cat, and fade away except for the smile?
> 
> And apparently take the old mixed case style with him.


I love the Cheshire Cat fade.... oh , those were the days my friend... I thought they would never end. 



HarperVision said:


> Kind of ironic that this is coming from a user with the screen name of "replaytv", TiVo's arch enemy back in the day, before our lil' guy kicked his butt out of the solar system!


I still have a pile of commercial skip lifetimed ReplayTVs in the basement gathering dust as my 3 lifetime TiVos are in daily use. I have meant to use the 'commercial skip' from the ReplayTVs do record some music videos stations in the past, but never got around to it.


----------



## Series3Sub (Mar 14, 2010)

I like the new lettering, but hope they still keep the critter. The lettering evokes images of the critter and you somehow make that quick connection to TiVo by that smile under the letters.


----------



## rondotcom (Feb 13, 2005)

dswallow said:


> Kinda like the MTV logo back when they still/only showed music videos.


Wait ... MTV showed Music Videos?


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

rondotcom said:


> Wait ... MTV showed Music Videos?


No, they showed 3-4 minute Aquanet hairspray commercials and HR training videos on how NOT to treat women, haha!


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

replaytv said:


> Me too!! I love that little guy. No matter how many times I watch him dancing around in outer space or through living rooms I sing along with him and smile.
> 
> Hey, how about they start a cartoon about him? Or have him (her?) have cameo spots on the Simpsons or some other show?


Between you and me, when I first heard the Remote Locator feature playing the TiVo Melody, I squealed win delight.

I think the TiVo mascot male as in the "TiVo Tips and Tricks: A few words from TiVo himself" the voice is male, and on their website they've used the male pronoun such as when describing the plush dolls.

I came across the redesigned logo at the end of two promotional videos titled DVR Boy vs DVR Man released back in February 2015 on TiVo's YouTube channel.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

Series3Sub said:


> I like the new lettering, but hope they still keep the critter. The lettering evokes images of the critter and you somehow make that quick connection to TiVo by that smile under the letters.


I think they will keep him since he's synonymous with the TiVo brand as a mascot and persona. You see the silhouette and instantly know it's TiVo, yeah know?


----------



## justen (May 1, 2002)

The May edition of TiVo Insider that just landed in my inbox a few hours ago has the new logo.










It was so jarring that I went to the website, which didn't have it... I then searched here and found this thread.

It's interesting, from a brand identity standpoint, to so openly seemingly be testing a potential(?) new logo. Yahoo! did a different logo for a month, although the final new logo was chosen before they even started.


----------

